# What is the best way to cook veal liver?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What is the best way to cook veal liver?

I've heard of braised, so I guess the mirepoix ties into that.

Got any tips?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I think i may be the only one who makes liver this way, but it is so simple and sooo delicious. My mother did it and it was an old family recipe, so since the old family comes from Lucca (tuscany) i guess it's a tuscan recipe. 
Heat a film of olive oil in a frying pan, with a garlic clove sliced thinly and some crumbled sage leaves and some freshly ground black pepper. 
Let it heat and when the garlic begins to sizzle add the liver slices. Cook at high heat and meanwhile salt, pepper and sage the top of it (one leaf per slice, crumbled, should be enough). Turn over and cook the other side. 
I can;t tell you what an incredible combination it is - the garlic, pepper and sage really enhances the liver. I like it so much that when i have beef that's not really great quality, i cook it that way and it really improves it.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks! Ill try that.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Siduri's method looks wonderful. The sage is a very nice touch.

Best veal liver method -- simply seasoned, cooked with high heat to medium-rare.

I prefer charcoal grilling -- either brushed with olive oil and rubbed simply, then flat on the grate; or grilled _en brochette_.

If cooking in a hot pan, lard, bacon fat, suet, butter or olive oil. Skip other vegetable oils. The veal may be dusted with flour if a crisp texture is desired. This works best with butter, as the flour will hold some of the butter to the veal.

Another method is to saute until rare, grind, then bind into a pate and bake to finish. On the rare occasion I make veal pate, it's so delicate I usually bake it _en croute_. PITA, frankly. Grilled is much better.

Veal liver and crisp bacon are very complimentary. Veal is well sided by slow cooked, caramelized onions and cooked fruit. Separately and in combination.

There are some interesting variations such as grinding raw liver and using it to thicken soups at the last minute. Very old school.

Veal liver won't stand up to braising, at least not usually. Most liver gets bitter with long cooking. What brought braising up? Did you have a particular recipe in mind?

BDL


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the tips! I didnt have a recipe in mind, this new grocery store opened up by me and it looked good.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I personally am allergic to Liver and so I can't eat (which is fine, because I don't like it either!) However my wife loves it, and I do like to cook it actually. First and foremost, do NOT OVERCOOK it! Beyond that you're good to go. I like Siduri's method and I will definitely try that!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey, wow! now i'm NOT the only one in the world who eats liver like that.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Best way for me is to slice the liver "emince" or in thin strips about 3/8" by 3/4". Oil in the pan smoking hot, lightly seaoned liver in (no overcrowding...) and when almost done, toss in chopped herbs and garlic. Sage is wonderfull, plain old parsley, thyme, rosemary, etc. Acompanied with "Roesti" (Swiss potato pancake) and I'm in heaven.


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

I cook mine grilled medium rare, with caramelised onions and balsamic reduction. I have to try the sage one, sounds yum.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Sage seems to be the theme, and i have to agree. In a bowl i mix garlic, squashed cherry tomatoes, salt, chilli flakes and crushed sage leaves.
Have the pan smoking, add finely shredded streaky bacon then take it out when its crisp and add to the tomato mix.
Keep the pan hot and add the liver, not too thin, as I like it rare. Flash on both sides then add the bowl contents. As soon as it bubbles slightly syrupy put on a warm plate. Sit for a minute while you add freshly washed spinachto the pan. cover while the pan cools down. Then add to the plate.


----------



## iprobeious (Jun 4, 2008)

stop.....are you mental?,,,, why not beat it with a big stick first.....cmon, only a begginer but that sounds not good....


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Whats ur problem????


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Siduri & Bughut - your suggestions sound great - will try both as soon as can (althought it will prob be with lamb's fry - can't get veal liver readily here)

...and Iprobeus - I can't see any problems with Bughut's method.

Indeed - what is ur problem with it?

Bacon, salt, sage, tomato,touch of chilli....they are great partners for liver

And the iron in the spinach marries well with the iron in the liver, balanced by the other ingredients. You need the vitamin c in the tomatoes to allow the body to utilise the iron in the spinach and maximise the iron in the liver.

But it also tastes really good!


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

Iprobeious a.k.a. tchef, or Arthur as I like to call him, just can't seem to understand that the transparent veil of a screen name does not disguise his rambling, ridiculous posts. 

Every week now there's a new "screen name" leaving nasty comments on my pictures....but it's funny, they all have the same half-drunk sarcastic tone tchef made so special.

I'm sure if he had any idea how to cook liver he could have made a meaningful contribution to this site and given some advice....but that's not what he's here for.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

LOL, I knew achef was him, but what does iprobeious mean? Perhaps he was trying to spell opprobrious.

For those of you viewing this post and not familiar Arthur, he is the drunk guy in this movie from the 80's:
YouTube - Dudley Moore-Lisa Minelli-"Arthur "Trailer


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

After much thought last night, I decided that the attention only feeds the insanity and putting tchef, iprobeious or whatever future incarnations of him on ignore mode is the best thing to do. I realize now that with this level of attention, those at the top are gonna take some shots and responding in such a manner is only making it snowball into something that is much worse than a single malt induced rant. Thanks for the reminder about the link abe, but in hindsight the remarks I made were unprofessional and not the path I wanted to take here at cheftalk. 

In fact abe, I made some pretty condescending remarks on your photos around that time when he showed up and I want to apologize for them. Although the Hershey's bar and your "caviar" phase erk'd me a little, I should have found a much more professional way to critique them. In my kitchen, I never belittle a cook or insult their skills. I find ways to see the positive and turn mistakes into learning experiences. 

So, getting back on topic, veal liver is nice with lardons and braised red cabbage. If anyone wants a recipe PM me. :crazy:


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

I agree, lets ignore him. 

I appreciate your remarks, don't apologize for them, that's what makes me a better chef. I don't take them personally. I'm here to learn and I can do that much better with negative feedback than with positive. 

In one of the Europe kitchen nightmare episodes, a chef said to Gordon something like the chef I had when I was first starting out was really hard on me, and Gordon says "Well did you hate him for it?", and he says "No, I loved him for it."


----------



## iprobeious (Jun 4, 2008)

What about the Liver People?

I'm here to learn something.....LOL'

AKA
Admin, Brian. Psycho....come on dudes.....:lol:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

"Fava beans and a nice Chianti."

BDL


----------



## chefresh1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Smoked veal is a wonderful change of pace when done properly. Try cold smoking large (1 lbs) pieces for an hour or less then slicing, seasoning and giving a quick sear to finish. Dredging in herbed flour before searing is also a nice addition but not necessary.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I will add _Fegato alla veneziana = _Liver and caramelized onions. An Italian classic.


----------

